
Renewable hydrogen could fuel Australia's next export boom - bash-j
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-11/hydrogen-breakthrough-could-fuel-renewable-energy-export-boom/8518916
======
aurizon
loads of conversion losses at all stages, but if you are willing to accept
those - it will work

